# Question to Se-dominants



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey guys! I wonder what would an Se-dominant do if they were somehow prevented from "moving". For example, you don´t have a job and thus can´t go to places you wish to or do stuff you want to do. Or you have a job in an office, and can´t really "move" much. Or....I can´t think of other reasons, there are probably more examples, but you get what I mean. What happens if you want to ACT but are somehow prevented, how do you deal with it? Is it evan possible to prevent an Se-dominant from taking action or moving?

Thanks!


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

If there's _*nothing*_ I can do, I'd suck it up and get over it :laughing:

Though with the office job I wouldn't last long. Id probably quit. If I don't enjoy what I do, what's the point of doing it?


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

I've had an office job for almost ten years now. I never stop moving! But I certainly still get restless and want to be somewhere else. Usually I just have to put my headphones on and listen to something that sort of "takes me out" of the office environment for a while.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Unemployed, never stayed unemployed by choice long. I have a knack for scrounging up funds or finding something to keep my occupied. 

I wouldn't stick around a job that requires sitting at a desk too much. I've had corporate jobs before and I had a desk. I was rarely at my desk but I had one. When someone tried to make me sit at my desk more, I did a lot of doodling. I can sit at a desk, I just don't want to. 

If I absolutely have to, I can suck it up. But generally, I make a nuisance of myself until people give up and let me go.


----------



## f8alz28 (Nov 13, 2014)

LittleOrange said:


> Hey guys! I wonder what would an Se-dominant do if they were somehow prevented from "moving". For example, you don´t have a job and thus can´t go to places you wish to or do stuff you want to do. Or you have a job in an office, and can´t really "move" much. Or....I can´t think of other reasons, there are probably more examples, but you get what I mean. What happens if you want to ACT but are somehow prevented, how do you deal with it? Is it even possible to prevent an Se-dominant from taking action or moving?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm kind of bogged down because I decided to go to grad school. There's always the weekend. There are plenty of things to do nearby, I always find stuff to do. Maybe kill time with friends. I too have had jobs with an office and a desk, I was typically in the field being productive there. When I was higher in the chain, I would hardly ever sit in the office, and I despised my peers that did because they would just slack off, even with "office" work. They'd leave their work to me; think I did their work? They would come back to a heavier workload. I would finish my work that needed to be done in the office, then off I went to others in the field where it was more exciting (happening). I had really good experiences and relationships with my employees. Even now, while I'm in school, I'm always on the move. I have had so many different study groups until I settled for just two or three because the others were either too bland, not productive, or so quiet that it would literally give me the creeps. I have one group I drink with while studying (happens to be the most productive), I have another group that just gets things done then calls it a day and then the rest of the day is tackled as it comes (productive and very efficient), and another group that's pretty much composed of my friends (I've more or less phased them out of my studying, because they just can't move on and we don't really do much outside of campus).

If I can't go anywhere I want to go because of a lack of funds, I make it happen somehow. Anyone can actually pull it off, it might mean taking on a job you didn't even want. If it gets bad enough, you just have to find something new. I couldn't imagine being in a work environment that just drains the life out of me.

I guess it's _possible_ to prevent an Se-dominant from taking action, but highly unlikely it will be consistent. Where there's a will, there's always a way.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

LittleOrange said:


> Hey guys! I wonder what would an Se-dominant do if they were somehow prevented from "moving". For example, you don´t have a job and thus can´t go to places you wish to or do stuff you want to do. Or you have a job in an office, and can´t really "move" much. Or....I can´t think of other reasons, there are probably more examples, but you get what I mean. What happens if you want to ACT but are somehow prevented, how do you deal with it? Is it evan possible to prevent an Se-dominant from taking action or moving?
> 
> Thanks!


Fall into a depression.

Seriously. This is where I'm at right now. Chronic illness has taken away my ability to walk and be active (hopefully temporarily). I still end up doing more than I'm supposed to but I always pay for it the next day.


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeahright said:


> Fall into a depression.
> 
> Seriously. This is where I'm at right now. Chronic illness has taken away my ability to walk and be active (hopefully temporarily). I still end up doing more than I'm supposed to but I always pay for it the next day.


Sorry to hear that *hug* I know what it feels like...hope you will feel better soon!


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

just gotta suck it up


----------



## Ziegel (Feb 11, 2019)

I'd rather die than fall into the trap of stagnation. It would feel like hell


----------



## aspencheeks (Jun 24, 2019)

I'd suck it up tbh


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Lot of sucking going on in this thread


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

Convex said:


> Lot of sucking going on in this thread


And it's not a good one (for me anyway)


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

LittleOrange said:


> Hey guys! I wonder what would an Se-dominant do if they were somehow prevented from "moving". For example, you don´t have a job and thus can´t go to places you wish to or do stuff you want to do. Or you have a job in an office, and can´t really "move" much. Or....I can´t think of other reasons, there are probably more examples, but you get what I mean. What happens if you want to ACT but are somehow prevented, how do you deal with it? Is it evan possible to prevent an Se-dominant from taking action or moving?
> 
> Thanks!


depends on the context. lets troubleshoot - 

what is preventing you from acting? 

what do you mean by 'cant move much'?


----------



## katnip (Mar 27, 2019)

I hung out with an ESFP friend not long ago who injured their leg. They complained here and there since we couldn't go out and do something fun, but we passed the time by looking through photos they had taken while abroad traveling (which I think helped somewhat, even if only temporarily.) I'm sure it would have been more fun to actually be out and about like we originally planned to be, but ya gotta make do.


----------

